# Tomb King rumors



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Greetings everyone

Serching the net today, and Tomb kings seems to be a popular rumors that they will be getting overhualed this year/early next year.

Also i found this comment.

"Few rumors about Tomb Kings for this time. Just recently, one guy from our local GW store told me that Tomb Kings are going to get new Army Book somewhere in 2010, but no word on precise schedule. The expected changes are going to be focused on re-deploying existing units over the sections of the book, without adding new ones. Also, a bunch of new characters will appear, some of them opening new possibilities for army construction. As for the models, both Skeleton Warriors and Tomb Guards are going to be redesigned, the latter appearing in plastic like recent VC Grave Guard. Additionally, Bone Giant is told to be more potent creature. And that's all, not too much details in fact"

What do you think? Has anybody heard something similar?


----------



## CaptainFatty (Nov 9, 2008)

Bone giant more potent? Oh wow...

This is the first i've heard of it but it's good news. i need an excuse to get motivated and actually start my army proper.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

I know what you mean.

Thou I'm not sure about the Bone Gaint, it's already a heavy hitter


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Meh, I was told TK for May, it never happened. I take all rumors with a pinch of salt, all rumors from Warseer with a handful of salt. These set of rumors clash with another I've seen I'm not sure which to believe, if any. I think GW will ad another unit, it's just how they roll.


----------

